# The Witcher auf Netflix: Weshalb Henry Cavill zeitweilig auf Wasser verzichtete



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher auf Netflix: Weshalb Henry Cavill zeitweilig auf Wasser verzichtete*

						Schauspieler nehmen für ihre Rollen gerne so manche Strapazen auf sich. So auch Henry Cavill, der für die Rolle des Geralt von Riva in The Witcher auf Netflix nicht nur seinen Körper stählte, sondern zeitweilig auch auf Wasser verzichtete. Warum das für den Look des Hexers wichtig war, erklären wir in der News.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher auf Netflix: Weshalb Henry Cavill zeitweilig auf Wasser verzichtete*


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Dezember 2019)

"Nur 1,5 Liter am ersten Tag" ist "Wasserfasten"?

Das mache ich unabsichtilich ziemlich häufig (und ja ich weiß es ist ungesund so wenig zu trinken). Also ich glaube mit den genannten Mengen an den 3 Tagen da hätte ich wirklich kein Problem. Aber besonders viel Muskeln sieht man danach garantiert auch nicht.


----------



## Edelrost-stahlfrei (27. Dezember 2019)

1,5 Liter am Tag zu trinken reicht im Mittel komplett aus. Der Rest der Flüssigkeit die man am Tag braucht (ca. 2,5l-3l), nimmt man über die Nahrung auf. Weiß auch nicht genau warum immer verbreitet wird, man solle 3 Liter am Tag trinken. Das kann auf einen sehr heißen Sommertag schon zutreffen, dann isst man aber auch in der Regel weniger.

Gruß,
Rost


----------



## Luebke82 (27. Dezember 2019)

Also man kann es auch übertreiben.


----------



## sfc (27. Dezember 2019)

Machen Bodybuilder vor ihren Wettkämpfen auch. Vermutlich hat sich Cavil vorher noch aufgepumpt und einen Booster gesoffen, dazu vorteilhafte Lichtverhältnisse. Hat schon einen Grund, warum Schauspieler vor und nach den Drehs deutlich untrainierter aussehen.


----------



## Maverick3k (27. Dezember 2019)

1.) Ist das Video in etwa 1 Jahr alt
2.) "Waserfasten?" (ein typischer "Miskulin )
3.) "um am letzten Tag schließlich gar kein Wasser mehr dem Körper zuzuführen." (Satzbau ftw)


Solche Aktionen sind doch nicht "neu". Viele Schauspieler, wie bspw. Tom Cruise sind dann praktisch fast 24/7 im Fitness Studio. Sind die Darsteller älter, wird noch zusätzlich mit Botox nachgeholfen. Zum anderen machen die das doch sowieso immer mit Ärztlicher Beträuung.


----------



## BabaYaga (27. Dezember 2019)

Also wenn ich "nur" 1,5l trinke bekomme ich meist schon Kopfweh. Mache viel Sport und trinke in der Regel schon nach dem Aufstehen direkt den ersten Liter, nach dem Workout nochmal 0,5
Immer Sommer komme ich im Schnitt sicherlich auf 3l. Ein "Berg" wie Henry trinkt da im Normalfall sicherlich nochmal eine ganze Ecke mehr.
Meiner Erfahrung nach trinken gerade die Leute immer zu wenig, die auch nicht sonderlich auf ihre Ernährung achten, keinen oder fast keinen Sport machen und immer meinen es würde ja auch viel weniger reichen etc. Die Langfristfolgen werden immer unterschätzt, zumal der Körper selbst sehr viel wegstecken kann und sich oft lange nicht bemerkbar macht. Meist ist es leider so, dass sie gar keine Ahnung haben wie viel Energie ihr Körper haben könnte und wozu sie auch vom Kopf her fähig wären, wenn sie sich mal ein paar Wochen richtig gut ernähren würden und auch ordentlich hydrieren.

Etwas Offtopic aber ich vergleiche das gerne mit Firmen die immer mehr Mitarbeiter rauswerfen, weil sie zu viel kosten aber eigentlich den Laden am Laufen halten. Ein zwei Monate nach den Entlassungen heißt es in der Führungsriege: "Na seht ihr, der Laden läuft ja immer noch da haben wir wieder an der richtigen Stelle gespart".  In der Regel bricht sich da der Rest der Besatzung schon Arme & Beine um das irgendwie zu kompensieren anstelle das Problem aufzuzeigen. So werden step by step die Stützpfeiler weggebrochen. Nach ein paar Jahren (mal mehr, mal weniger) bricht das Konstrukt dann zusammen und es heißt: "Oh das verstehe ich nicht, hat doch die ganze Zeit alles wunderbar funktioniert "


----------



## azzih (27. Dezember 2019)

Schauspieler haben eh Personal Trainer an ihrer Seite, die Ernährung und Sportprogramm planen und den Fortschritt überwachen. Da kann schonmal sein, dass man für ein bestimmten Look entwässert um Wasser zwischen Haut und Muskel rauszuziehen, sodass die einzelnen Muskelstrukturen besser sichtbar werden. Funktioniert aber nur wenn dein Körperfettanteil eh schon gering ist.

Generell hängt der Wasserbedarf natürlich auch stark davon ab ob ihr Sport gemacht habt, wie das Wetter ist, wie viel ihr generell wiegt etc. Würde halt schon im Job drauf achten ne Pulle Wasser neben sich zu haben und regelmässig zu trinken. Seh viele Kollegen die trinken den ganzen Tag quasi nur Kaffee und das ist definitiv nicht genug Flüssigkeit.


----------



## GamesPhilosoph (27. Dezember 2019)

Maverick3k schrieb:


> 2.) "Waserfasten?" (ein typischer "Miskulin )


Korrigiert. Ebenfalls ein typischer Miskulin. 

Gruß
Mischku


----------



## sfc (27. Dezember 2019)

Kronos schrieb:


> Also wenn ich "nur" 1,5l trinke bekomme ich meist schon Kopfweh. Mache viel Sport und trinke in der Regel schon nach dem Aufstehen direkt den ersten Liter, nach dem Workout nochmal 0,5
> Immer Sommer komme ich im Schnitt sicherlich auf 3l. Ein "Berg" wie Henry trinkt da im Normalfall sicherlich nochmal eine ganze Ecke mehr.
> Meiner Erfahrung nach trinken gerade die Leute immer zu wenig, die auch nicht sonderlich auf ihre Ernährung achten, keinen oder fast keinen Sport machen und immer meinen es würde ja auch viel weniger reichen etc. Die Langfristfolgen werden immer unterschätzt, zumal der Körper selbst sehr viel wegstecken kann und sich oft lange nicht bemerkbar macht. Meist ist es leider so, dass sie gar keine Ahnung haben wie viel Energie ihr Körper haben könnte und wozu sie auch vom Kopf her fähig wären, wenn sie sich mal ein paar Wochen richtig gut ernähren würden und auch ordentlich hydrieren.
> 
> Etwas Offtopic aber ich vergleiche das gerne mit Firmen die immer mehr Mitarbeiter rauswerfen, weil sie zu viel kosten aber eigentlich den Laden am Laufen halten. Ein zwei Monate nach den Entlassungen heißt es in der Führungsriege: "Na seht ihr, der Laden läuft ja immer noch da haben wir wieder an der richtigen Stelle gespart".  In der Regel bricht sich da der Rest der Besatzung schon Arme & Beine um das irgendwie zu kompensieren anstelle das Problem aufzuzeigen. So werden step by step die Stützpfeiler weggebrochen. Nach ein paar Jahren (mal mehr, mal weniger) bricht das Konstrukt dann zusammen und es heißt: "Oh das verstehe ich nicht, hat doch die ganze Zeit alles wunderbar funktioniert "



Ich wurde auf der Arbeit früher sogar angefeindet, weil ich im Sommer mehrere Flaschen dabei hatte. Das wäre nicht normal, hieß es. Waren selber die ganz Zeit am Qualmen und haben ein bisschen Kaffee nebenber getrunken - waren natürlich zu klein geraten und sahen deutlich älter aus. Das sagt eigentlich schon alles. Passend zum Renteneintritt mussten dann erst mal Venen gezogen umd Bypässe gelegt werden, da alles verstopft. 

Ich trinke am Tag etwa fünf Liter Wasser und ungesüßten Tee, im Sommer eher 7 und bei Hitzewellen können es auch schon mal 10 sein. Da ziehe ich schon während des Trainings drei Liter weg. Ohne ausreichend Flüssigkeit bin ich auch nicht wirklich leistungsfähig. Habe sogar den Eindruck, dann unschärfer zu sehen und unglücklich zu sein. Wer keinen Sport macht und auch nicht sehr groß ausfällt, braucht natürlich weniger. 1,5 Liter kommen mir aber auch für Frauen wenig vor.


----------



## Jackhammer (27. Dezember 2019)

Das hat mit "PCGames, und Hardware" genau was zu tun?


----------



## Berserkervmax (27. Dezember 2019)

Bestimmt total gesund. Genauso wie die ganz 5% Körperfett Sport Junkies


----------



## Mahoy (27. Dezember 2019)

Jepp, es wird gerne vergessen, dass der Flüssigkeitsbedarf von mehreren Faktoren abhängt. Bei geringer Körpermasse, wenig Bewegung und klimatisierten Räumen kann *kann* man durchaus mit weniger auskommen, ohne sich gleich schlecht zu fühlen oder sogar abzuklappen.

Aber das bedeutet nicht, dass es auf lange Sicht gesund wäre und man sich gar im persönlichen Leistungsoptimum bewegen würde. Der menschliche Metabolismus stellt sich auf Mangel ein und fährt dann eben nicht zwingend lebensnotwendige Funktionen herunter. Er kann allerdings nicht unterscheiden, ob der der Mangel durch die Umwelt- und/oder Lebensbedingungen diktiert oder durch reine Nachlässigkeit erzeugt wird und reagiert daher also so, als gäbe es nicht genug Flüssigkeit - also wird nach einer Weile das Durstgefühl angepasst und auch die permanent reduzierte körperliche und geistige Leistungsfähigkeit wird irgendwann als der neue Normalzustand empfunden. Die Rechnung gibt's spätestens im Alter: Gefäße, Nerven, Muskeln - alles, was altersbedingt nachlässt, beginnt den Verfall mit viel schlechterer Ausgangslage.

Hingegen kann natürlich ein gesunder Mensch durchaus mal kurzfristig Mangel ohne direkten Schaden oder Spätfolgen überstehen. Auch dann, wenn der Mangel absichtlich erzeugt wird.


----------



## Pleasedontkillme (28. Dezember 2019)

Seine Arbeit hat Er zwar gut gemacht, ink. dem "Hmmm," in jedem dritten Satz.
Aber Er war mir für die Rolle immer zu massig/muskulös.

Gerald sollte athletisch wirken meiner Meinung nach. Aber eventuell bin ich zu stark vom Spiel beeinflusst.


----------



## Do Berek (28. Dezember 2019)

Zu Jackman's Zeiten nannte man das noch die Wolverine Diät...


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Dezember 2019)

Pleasedontkillme schrieb:


> Seine Arbeit hat Er zwar gut gemacht, ink. dem "Hmmm," in jedem dritten Satz.
> Aber Er war mir für die Rolle immer zu massig/muskulös.
> 
> Gerald sollte athletisch wirken meiner Meinung nach. Aber eventuell bin ich zu stark vom Spiel beeinflusst.


Zu massig finde ich ihn jetzt nicht unbedingt. Aber sein Gesicht ist kantig und breit wie n Koffer. Das widerum passt irgendwie nicht so ganz zu meiner Vorstellung von Geralt. 

Trotzdem macht Cavill einen guten Job in der Serie.


----------



## yingtao (28. Dezember 2019)

Pleasedontkillme schrieb:


> Seine Arbeit hat Er zwar gut gemacht, ink. dem "Hmmm," in jedem dritten Satz.
> Aber Er war mir für die Rolle immer zu massig/muskulös.
> 
> Gerald sollte athletisch wirken meiner Meinung nach. Aber eventuell bin ich zu stark vom Spiel beeinflusst.



Kommt darauf an welchen Geralt man sich vortellt. Nimmt man die Bücher oder Witcher 1/2 als Vorlage, dann ist er in der Serie zu bullig. Nimmt man aber Witcher 3, dann passt das in der Serie schon. In Witcher 3 hat Geralt meiner Meinung nach sehr breite Schultern, was schon leicht in Richtung comichaft geht. Cavill meinte zwar in einem Interview das er extra nochmal bisschen Muskelmasse aufgebaut hat, weil die Schwerter so schwer sind, aber selbst Zweihänder wiegen nur 2-4 kg und das eher ins bullige gehende Aussehen passt meiner Meinung nach nicht zum eher athletischen Kampfstil der Hexer.

Was das Wasserfasten angeht ist das meiner Meinung nach bei Cavill aber mehr verschenkte Liebe und es hätte mehr gebracht wenn er seinen Körperfettanteil noch ein wenig gedrückt hätte (das bisschen Muskelmasse die er dadurch verliert hätte wie gesagt dem Charakter auch gut getan). Wasserfasten bringt nur wirklich viel, wenn man schon bei 5-7% Körperfett ist und bereits eine sehr gute Muskeldefinition hat. Wie z.B. bei Hugh Jackman für Wolverine damit man auch die einzelnen Muskelfasern sieht. Cavill liegt eher bei 10% Körperfett und das bisschen was Wasserfasten da bringt hätte man auch bisschen Contour-Make-Up erreichen können.


----------



## facehugger (28. Dezember 2019)

Wer schön sein will muss leiden

Gruß


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Dezember 2019)

Unabhängig von den Muskeln. Hut ab für Henrys Leistung als Geralt!

War einer der vielen Skeptiker bzgl. Wahl des Schauspielers.


----------



## Mahoy (28. Dezember 2019)

Also, ganz ehrlich ... Bei den ein, zwei Gelegenheiten, bei denen ich in jungen Jahren weniger als gewöhnlich getrunken und vor dem Ausgehen noch schnell ein paar Liegestütze hingelegt habe war, um die Muckis zur Geltung zu bringen, damit die Mädels was zum Anlehnen haben. Total oberflächlich, aber ungemein wirksam.

Dasselbe als Schauspieler zu praktizieren, um für die Rolle was her zu machen, ist doch absolut akzeptabel. Man könnte sich höchstens streiten, ob das für die Verkörperung Geralts unbedingt erforderlich war.


----------



## BojackHorseman (28. Dezember 2019)

sfc schrieb:


> Machen Bodybuilder vor ihren Wettkämpfen auch. Vermutlich hat sich Cavil vorher noch aufgepumpt und einen Booster gesoffen, dazu vorteilhafte Lichtverhältnisse. Hat schon einen Grund, warum Schauspieler vor und nach den Drehs deutlich untrainierter aussehen.



This.

Kann der typische PC-Nerd mit den Pommes-Piekern statt Oberarmen nicht wissen. Cavill hätte mit seiner Knochenstruktur und seiner Genetik sicher Chancen bei Amateur-Wettbewerben. Stabil.

Beste Info aus der Nachricht ist, dass mehr Leute Graham Norton kennenlernen. Der Brite macht weltweit die mit Abstand beste Talkshow. Er ist zwar kein so witziger Gastgeber wie Conan, aber die Gäste fühlen sich bei ihm so wohl, dass sie wirklich jeden Quatsch mitmachen und im Gegensatz zu Shows in den USA oder Deutschland, auch mal peinliche, witzige, irrsinnige Dinge erzählen. Liegt vielleicht am servierten Alkohol, der in den USA maximal durch Apfelsaft als Whiskey gefakt wird.


----------

